# St Louis County/ St Charles County 2017 thread



## joemoris

Hello new and returning people. Sad to see a lot of old standby posters have yet to post here this year, lets hope they return.

Went out today, got approx 60 weighing in at 2.2 Lbs or so. They are for sure up, and pretty plentiful in my public hole-I saw 5 other groups of hunters on the way in who collectively got maybe 10-12 Lbs but I still managed a fair bit. I will likely be hosting a hunt in North St Louis County this week TBA








]


----------



## br5

joemoris said:


> Hello new and returning people. Sad to see a lot of old standby posters have yet to post here this year, lets hope they return.
> 
> Went out today, got approx 60 weighing in at 2.2 Lbs or so. They are for sure up, and pretty plentiful in my public hole-I saw 5 other groups of hunters on the way in who collectively got maybe 10-12 Lbs but I still managed a fair bit. I will likely be hosting a hunt in North St Louis County this week TBA
> 
> If you are picking around Busch Wildlife Area, stop by Shady Grove Derienzos Pizza -only 12 minutes away at 1267 Jungermann Rd, St Peters, MO 63376 let someone in the kitchen know you are a Morel picker and I'll set you up with free salad or toasted ravioli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 312
> ]
> View attachment 313


Have opportunity to hunt a farm south and east of St Louis. I'm from Indiana and we hunt elms. Person with woods said they're not that many. How do you hunt them in MO?
BR5


----------



## joemoris

I'm not a "Tree hunter" I go mostly by ground cover, looking in lightly shaded spots, and I use Google maps a lot with a topographical overlay. I match known areas with areas that look good as I drive by then do the map thing. I will say that the whole "May apples in good development stage" is a complete bust this year at least in the St Louis area and surrounding counties. Only saw a few May apples but found good sums of Morels.


----------



## Swat1018

br5 said:


> Have opportunity to hunt a farm south and east of St Louis. I'm from Indiana and we hunt elms. Person with woods said they're not that many. How do you hunt them in MO?
> BR5


I live in Indiana, have 2 farms in NE MO. I find tons more shrooms in MO than in Indiana. I find it odd that you find the shrooms under many different species there, though. Elm is good anywhere, including MO. In MO I find a lot of mushrooms around sycamore, and hedge. Also, river birch in river bottom areas. When I had a place in KY we found them all under hickory and poplar......


----------



## br5

joemoris
When you say good sums of morels, what does that equate to in lbs. For me to drive down 5 hours one way I'd at least like to find 5 lbs. I take vacation every year to hunt morels and I've driven all over in previous years only to pick a few hear and there. Would rather not do that if I can avoid it.
Swat1018,
I'm in Kokomo, do you hunt locally as well?


----------



## joemoris

br5 said:


> joemoris
> When you say good sums of morels, what does that equate to in lbs. ?


 2+ Lbs always makes me happy. If I would have had the spot to myself, I would have gotten 7LBS+

I'm headed back out this morning 10:30 local time in St Louis, hitting 3 spots I didnt get to Sunday. Few places in North St Louis county that I'm pretty sure no one gets to. Hoping for a pound today. Luckily for me every place is with in 10-12 miles


----------



## br5

7 lbs. is a mother load in my book. We weigh out an average of 30-35 /lb., so 200plus in one spot is awesome. When I find a spot like that I drop to my knees in thanks and amazement! I have a friend who hit it big once in Michigan and his story keeps both of us excited and pushing forward.


----------



## Swat1018

I love MO shroomin, but it's kind of hard to say, "How many pounds can I expect?" I have picked 5 gal buckets before in a weekend, and other times found 30 in a week.

I have a lot better shroomin in MO, than I do here in _Indiana_ where I live.


----------



## joemoris

Going out tomorrow (Monday) morning, then back to the house and back out in afternoon. Need more rain, but maybe some areas in North County got enough. Public hunt at 2 Pm Monday 4/17 open to board readers. Area close to Jamestown Mall. Post here for invite or with contact info


----------



## joemoris




----------

